# EZ Off, EZ Clean, EZ to say ??? But which ?



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy folks
Stoney here again... I'm gettin' to be a real " pain-in-the-butt " aren't I ? I've searched the threads and can't really find an answer to this question. So here it is. I'm readin' about cleaning my upper heat platen, you know, the one I desecrated with the transfer  Well, I got that all taken care of, but you nice folks were so helpful that it led me to another question ? In my ensuing conversations I had people refer to EZ Clean and EZ Off to ease Z my suffering ? Now I'm lost ? I know EZ Off is for cleaning ovens ? What is the difference between EZ Clean and EZ Off ? Are there actually people who use EZ Off oven cleaner for heat platens, or are they just using the wrong name ? I'm certainly NOT passing judgement on anyone, I'm just trying to get a handle on this before I buy and use something detrimental to my press...or myself ! Have you ever seen what EZ Off oven cleaner will do to your skin ? It's a caustic Lye based product that will melt the paint off your car and if enough of it gets on your skin, WILL send you to the hospital with irreversible skin damage and lifetime scarring. I'm not trying to scare anyone, just curious... God bless.
Stoney1


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Dave,

We have used the oven cleaner and it does work, there is also a steam iron cleaner that is sold at fabric stores (Joann's) that is suppose to work very well also, here's an old thread that may help you.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t28569.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

E-Z Off is an iron cleaner that can be used on the heat press heating platen. Easy Off is an oven cleaner. Do NOT use an oven cleaner on the heat press.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Jon
Thanks for the info. and the link. God bless..
Dave


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Ed
I can't thank the great folks here at TSF for all their help. But I think I may be confusing people here on the forum??? I wasn't trying to find out how to remove INK, I was asking what to use to remove part of a heat transfer that I managed to stick to the top platen ? I did manage to remove it with Acrylic Enamel reducer from an automotive supply store and some 0000 Steel Wool. Press works fine now, no damage. God bless.
Dave


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

You can get EZ off platen cleaner here: http://www.heatpressessentials.com/
and you might want to get the upper platen cover there too.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy Eileen
Thank you very much for the info., link, and what a great idea about the Teflon top cover... I'd never have to worry about forgetting to put the Teflon over my transfer before I press.. COOL ! AND, I'll never again have to clean transfer off my heat platen ! See.. it's great folks like you that keep me comin' back for help  God bless.
Dave


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Dave. The only problem with the Teflon cover is that it can absorb some of the heat and does not provide a completely flat hard surface.. We do not recommend their use.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ed
WOW... This has always been my biggest fear about looking for advice as a " newbie " on ANY forum ? There seems to always be as many schools of thought as there are people subscribing to that particular thread ? Actually, I'm completely at a loss, and if you asked my wife, she'd tell you that doesn't happen often ? I see the pros and cons to every avenue of reason I've received here, and still I'm confused ? I'm starting to believe it's like reading the movie reviews, unless you actually *go* see the movie, you don't know whether to trust the review ? I'm certainly not passing judgement on ANY ONE'S skill or advice level... However, if I have 10 different views on the same subject, then I'm no better off than when I started... I'd just be " wingin' it." Thanks to everyone on the forum and God bless... I'll be lurking in the shadows...
Dave


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Dave. The old adage 'experience is the best teacher' definitely fits in this industry. There are so many different heat presses, transfers, and application methods that it will take a little some time to find your 'groove' and achieve the results that you want. It's not a bad idea to cut up some transfers and apply them to pieces of cloth, old shirts, etc. to find out what works best for you.


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

Dont fret ! I always suggest that a cover sheet be used when pressing. This is not the same as a heater cover. The heater cover stays on the heater 100% of the time. As Ed stated, the surface can get wrinkles, steal heat and cause pressing issues. There are two MAIN types of cover sheets. One is a silicon coated kraft paper. The other is a teflon sheet. I cover all of my garments with one of these before pressing. The heater never touches the graphic/garment therefore dirt and such are not tranferred between each other. Also, if you do make a boo boo and flip something upside down, the heater is safe.
The difference in the two:
Kraft paper can take the shine out of a really shiny vinyl print. It "dulls" the finish a tiny bit, giving a nice look.
Teflon sheets actually shine up a graphic. The teflon sheet will outlast the kraft paper, but the paper is very inexpensive...and comes in packs of 25 or more.

Hang in there!


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

The teflon cover in the provided link is exactly like the one most people use anyway. It's very thin, just like the stuff I got when I purchased my phoenix. And the reputable dealer is the one who recommended it. It is just cut a little larger so that it will wrap around the outside edge of the press and is held in place by 6 strong magnets. 

It eliminates getting ink or dirt on the platen. If you are using teflon to cover the shirt and transfer anyway, what is the difference? 

The teflon will not dull the the transfer as it is still face down at this point. You haven't peeled the backing off it yet. If you then wish to repress the transfer again, it is time to choose how to manipulate the finished texture. You can use parchment, or teflon, or that stuff they call teflon but looks like paper. 

In my opinion, I'd go for the cover. It is not padded, again, it is exactly the same stuff most people are using anyway. I haven't seen a whole lot of folks who are so perfect they will never make a mistake. 

After you start getting mysterious dirt spots on your shirts, or find out you have ruined the expensive metal surface of your press by using steel wool, etc, you might have wished you had one.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Eileen
I see nothing in your logic to dissuade me from doing it, I use a Teflon sheet over my transfers anyway. This way I won't forget to, like I did the first time with this new press. If the sheet ( cover ) is already there, what's the harm ? I hope you didn't take offense at anything I said in my reply ? God bless..
Dave


----------

